
The end of privacy as I knew it - filipesperandio
http://marcovaltas.com/2016/12/07/end-of-privacy-as-i-knew-it.html
======
sean_patel
> there was no way the website would know my email just by my visit.

I'm curious. How did the furniture company get your email address, just from
you clicking a link in your email? Anyone?

~~~
bittercynic
Maybe the wife gave used the "Tell a Friend" feature of the site.

~~~
RickS
This is one of the saddest and most orwellian aspects of today's marketing.
Even if you run a tight ship, your friends are bombarded with just as much
force to give up not just their information, but yours as well, undermining
your efforts.

~~~
milkytron
And this is one of the reasons why I have as many email addresses as I do.

------
jrnichols
I love the guy claiming that his iPad was listening to their conversations and
he magically got ads related to his conversation.

I'm a little skeptical of that one.

~~~
234dd57d2c8db
facebook was found to be doing the same thing. Voice is just some data,
companies have teams of engineers working on efficiently extracting that
datastream and using it to sell you ads.

~~~
cyberpunk
Orwell never predicted we'd be paying for the always on microphones to be
installed in our homes ourselves, and be happy about them.

It seems most folks don't even see or care about where it's leading us.

Personally? It's almost ostracising to express strong opinions on this sort of
thing even to our tech peers.

If you've also worked on tech which provides or enables this sort of invasion,
then its hard for us not to really care about how we're doing nothing to stop
it or to understand why we're not more angry.

Trying to get a dialogue going on it just makes people think you're a step
away from being the crazy person with the tinfoil hat...

